# fileserver



## sorgenkind (27. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte einen Fileserver einrichten. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit? Als Betriebssystem habe ich mir Windows XP gedacht (habe ich auch schon auf allen anderen PC's) und ich könnte auch noch emule laufen lassen... 
Mein Problem: Bekomme ich keine Probleme mit Benutzerberechtigungen? Ich möchte mehrere Partitionen/Ordner freigeben und auch für einige Benutzer sperren. Was ich jedoch nicht will, dass die Users sich bei der Windows-Anmeldung auf den Fileserver anmelden müssen. Die Ordner/Freigaben sollen bei den Clients als verbundene Netzlaufwerke erscheinen (zum Beispiel mit Laufwerkstaben Q oder M...). Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das anstellen kann? 

Danke, raphi


----------



## dAmIsTa (27. Juni 2004)

Also grundsätzlich ist in in Windows Jedem alles erlaubt. Du könntest nun der Benutzergruppe "Jeder" die berechtigung auf Lesen geben. Dies machst du bitte unter der NTFS Berechtigung und unter der Freigabeberechtigung.
Dann solltest du keine probleme haben.
Bitte deaktiviere di unwichtigen konten unter windows wie GAST. Und versuche unnötige freigaben zu vermeiden.


----------



## sorgenkind (27. Juni 2004)

Ich habe die Benutzerkonnten, die die Clients haben eingerichtet und mal einige Ordner freigegeben. Nun bin ich auf dem "Fileserver" als Administrator angemeldet  und möchte mit einem Client zugreiffen. Nun wenn ich bei den Netzwerkverbindungen (beim Client) den Computer anwähle, kommt ein Fenster und ich kann mich nur mit dem Gast anmelden. Jedoch ist dieses Konto schon deaktiviert.


----------



## dAmIsTa (28. Juni 2004)

achsoooo
Versuche mal mittels Console auf die Freigabe zu kommen.
*Befehl:*
net use [LAUFWERKSBUCHSTABE]: \\[IP]\[FREIGABE]
z.B.
net use x: \\192.168.0.1\test

zwischen dem x: und denn \\ bitte ein leerzeichen lassen.
Hast du eigentlich eine Domäne dafür eingerichtet?


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Nein habe keine Domäne. Brauche ich die unbedinngt. Geht es nicht mit der Arbeitsgruppe?


----------



## dAmIsTa (28. Juni 2004)

ne die brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Es würde dir aber bei der administration ungemein helfen und der sicherheitsfaktor wäre sehr groß


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

wie richte ich am besten eine Domäne ein. Hab noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Gibt's da auch ein Tutorial?


----------



## dAmIsTa (28. Juni 2004)

ich könnte dir eins verfassen wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Wäre vielleicht noch hilfreich und wäre sehhhhhr dankbar.


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Habe nochmals eine Frage: Wenn ich eine Domäne habe, muss ich dann beim Windowslogin mich auf den Server anmelden oder kann ich mich immer noch auf dem eigenen PC anmelden? Wäre mir schon noch wichtig, dass ich mich nicht auf dem Server anmelden muss, er soll ja auch nur als Fileserver benötigt werden, auf den ich vom ganzen Haus immer Zugriff habe. Und wenn er einmal abstürzt, kann ich die Clients immer noch benutzen, habe einfach keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Dateien des Fileservers, was halb so schlimm wäre. Bei uns hat sowieso jeder sein eigener PC, wäre also sinnlos.


----------



## dAmIsTa (28. Juni 2004)

Stell dir es so vor, die domäne ist die welt und deine clients sind die länder.
Alle sind in einer gesamtstruktur. Das soll heissen, dass die welt(domäne) alles managen kann. Die user melden sich an den PCs an und nicht am server.
Du kannst  auch soweit gehen und servergespeicherte Profile anlegen. Somit erhält jeder benutzer seine daten an jedem PC.
Der Login für die Server sollte eh nur beim Admin bleiben.
Du sollteste dann bei einer domäne ausschliesslichmit gruppen arbeiten. Aber das alles zu seiner zeit.

Bevor ich dir allerdings bei deiner domäne helfe will ich noch einige sachen wissen.
Willst du die IPs selber verteilen oder es einen DHCP tun lassen?
Habt ihr auch laptops? Dies könnte bei der einteilung der klassen im DHCP wichtig sein.
Gibt es eine Internetdomäne? Also http://www.xyz.de?

Ich werde dir dann mittels des boards hier eine erste anleitung der grobeinstellungen zukommen lassen


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Wir hatten bis vor leztem DHCP, haben jedoch nun statische IP Adressen. Die "Verwaltung" übernimmt ein Zyxel Prestige 650-HW Router. Es sind zwei Laptops über WLAN im Einsatz. Es gibt keine Internetdomäne.


----------



## sorgenkind (29. Juni 2004)

Ich danke dir (euch) für die Bemühungen. Ich habe ein neues Projekt vor. Da ich in den nächsten 6 Wochen nichts zu tun habe, werde ich mich intensiver in die Linux-Geschichte begeben und einen Server mit Linux errichten. Da sollen dann auch ein Raid 5 mit 3x 160GB Festplatten rein.
Ich kenne Leute, die sich viel mit Linux beschäftigen und werde mir auch einige Bücher besorgen und durchgehen. Da man Bücher gut mitnehmen kann, kann ich das zwischendurch in der Badi tun.


----------

